# Trouble with LR2/GMail plugin - New Version Notice won't go away



## alanl (Jun 2, 2010)

Every time I open LR 2.7, I get "There is a new version of LR2/Gmail available. Download and Install the latest version". I've already done this several times and the notice will not go away. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## tomrock (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm seeing the same thing with both LR 2.7 and the 2nd beta of LR 3.


----------



## alanl (Jun 7, 2010)

I was able to fix it. Go into your plugin folder and delete the plugin. Then go into your plugin manager and remove the plugin. Redownload the new version to your plugin folder and it worked.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 7, 2010)

Well done! And welcome to the forum, both of you!


----------



## tomrock (Jun 9, 2010)

[quote author=alanl link=topic=994'.msg6755'#msg6755' date=1275924312]
I was able to fix it. Go into your plugin folder and delete the plugin. Then go into your plugin manager and remove the plugin. Redownload the new version to your plugin folder and it worked.
[/quote]

Thanks -- that worked for me.


----------

